# Многостраничный тиф[solved]

## Double

Собственно может кто подскажет чем можно просматривать сабж? желательно что-нить без привязки к KDE или Gnome так как я юзаю Fluxbox и так же желательно что-нить не тяжеловестное так как надо просто просматривать и печатать?Last edited by Double on Thu Jan 03, 2008 11:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mango123

gqview - не подходит?

----------

## Double

к сожалению нет, я в основном им и просматриваю картинки, но в данном случае он этого не умеет  :Sad: 

----------

## zvn

evince

собрать с USE-флагом tiff

----------

## Double

 *Quote:*   

> желательно что-нить без привязки к KDE или Gnome

 

```
emerge -s evince | grep Description
```

 Description:   Simple document viewer for GNOME 

```
emerge -pv evince | grep ebuild | wc -l

37

double@double-server ~/download $
```

собирать 37 пакетов долько для просмотра одного многостраничного тифа... жестоко...

----------

## zvn

 *Double wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   желательно что-нить без привязки к KDE или Gnome 
> 
> ```
> emerge -s evince | grep Description
> ```
> ...

 

убрать флаг gnome, количество пакетов может сократиться

----------

## Double

 *zvn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> убрать флаг gnome, количество пакетов может сократиться

 

Не хотел говорить , но данное кличество пакетов мне предлагается поставить при использовании USE="-*". Если бы уважаемый zvn потрудился проверить указанные мной факты, то он бы убедился в том, что данный пакет не работает без гномовских библиотек ваабще. Так же, прошу уважаемого zvn заметить, что прежде чем отвечать надо проверять правильность своих ответов, а не строить догадки в тривиальных случаях, когда проверка не составляет никакого труда и занимает две минуты! и еще...  в описании указанного пакета сказано, что это: 

```
double@double-server ~ $ emerge -s evince | grep -i desc

      Description:   Simple document viewer for GNOME

double@double-server ~ $
```

 то есть ДЛЯ ГНОМА! и работать без гнома данный пакет не будет вовсе, а я в своем вопросе указывал, что мне требуется просмтрщик как раз без привязки к КДЕ или Гному, но видимо уважаемый zvn не обратил на это ни какого внимания... а жаль...

----------

## zvn

попробуйте USE="tiff" emerge media-gfx/xv PgUp, PgDn позволят смотреть страницы multipaged tif

это Вас успокоит, я думаю.

Я думаю, что в дальнейшем слово "желательно" лучше заменять на "обязательно", тогда желание не будет расходиться с действительностью.

----------

## Double

Браво! вот ведь можем же когда захотим!

Спасибо, действительно работает и кажет многостраничные тифы, интерфейс правда мягко говоря не очень но это несоизмеримо лучше чем тащить КДЕ или Гном, еще раз спасибо.

----------

## alien

Блин, думаю, дай посмотрю, что за болезнь такой "Многостраничный тиф"  :Smile: 

Проблема решена - Прибавь к заголовоку "SOLVED"

----------

## Double

 *alien wrote:*   

> Блин, думаю, дай посмотрю, что за болезнь такой "Многостраничный тиф" 
> 
> Проблема решена - Прибавь к заголовоку "SOLVED"

 

ща поправим  :Smile: 

----------

